# 40th Ann Arbor Bicycle Show in Monroe, Mi. May 1, 2022



## koolbikes

The 40th Annual Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show has changed Locations!
Mark Your calendar for May 01, 2022
Monroe County Fairgrounds, Monroe, Michigan


----------



## 100bikes

Hope that ML and Copake can/are planning on coordinating to make a tremendous week 
of the C&V crowd.
rusty


----------



## catfish

Great news !!!!


----------



## professor72

SOOO much better there than AA!


----------



## koolbikes

Here's a link for the Monroe County Fairgrounds for those that are not familiar with the layout.
The Green roofed building is the Main Building near M-50, all the roads inside fairgrounds are paved. Truly a nicer place !








						Monroe County Fairgrounds
					

What has been referred to as one of Michigan's Largest & Best County Fairs, ours here in Monroe County (located at the corner of M-50 and Raisinville Rd.) has something to offer everyone in the entire family. Our popular Country Music Show takes place on Monday evening. Midway rides are...




					www.michigan.org


----------



## alexander55

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## koolbikes

Memory Lane Classic Bicycle Swap Meet & Monroe Classic Bicycle Swap & Show, (formerly Ann Arbor / Saline S&S) Back Together Again !
The Big Classic Bicycle Weekend April 27 thru May 1, 2022


----------



## catfish

koolbikes said:


> Memory Lane Classic Bicycle Swap Meet & Monroe Classic Bicycle Swap & Show, (formerly Ann Arbor / Saline S&S) Back Together Again !
> The Big Classic Bicycle Weekend April 27 thru May 1, 2022
> 
> View attachment 1519920



Yes !!!! Great news !!!


----------



## koolbikes

Monroe County Fairgrounds 2022 Facebook Events Page...








						Monroe County Fair
					

Welcome to "Michigan's Finest" Fair.  We are one of Michigan's largest fairs, offering fun for the... 3775 S Custer Rd, Monroe, MI 48161




					www.facebook.com


----------



## detroitbike

Was in the Monroe area today and drove the venue. Nice open location and it is BIG! Looking forward to setting up there this year!


----------



## koolbikes

Received some Monroe Flyers today from Paul ...
Posting a good copy for those that might want to print and display at their local bicycle shop.


----------



## koolbikes

Article in the local Monroe Newspaper ...









						Three new shows coming to fairgrounds in 2022
					

Three new shows coming to Monroe County Fairgrounds in 2022



					www.monroenews.com


----------



## Maskadeo

Can’t wait! They should combine all three new shows!  😂


----------



## koolbikes

The old Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show Website has been updated with "NEW" information about the New Location ( Monroe County Fairgrounds) and information about the Show & Swap.


			Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show


----------



## koolbikes

40th Anniversary of the Ann Arbor/Saline Show (2022 show).

Now to be known as the "Monroe Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet".

For those wondering about the New Location and Swap Space Layout, this tread has the Full Details ... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/monroe-vendor-layouts-fyi.203340/


----------



## koolbikes

"NEW"  Monroe Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet Flyer ...
(Under Construction) is the new website :  monroebikeshow.com


----------



## jrapoza

Is there any way to buy a hat with going?


----------



## koolbikes

jrapoza said:


> Is there any way to buy a hat with going?



You can get a 40th Ann. Hat ... contact Paul for details,








						Monroe/Ann Arbor 40th Anniversary Hats | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

I know this may be taking advantage of this particular forum but for the first time since 1998 this year's hat for the Monroe/Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet will have an embroidered multicolored emblem celebrating the 40th Anniversary of this Classical Bicycle  swap meet.  The...




					thecabe.com


----------



## koolbikes

If your looking to get an Indoor Swap Spaces, better sign-up Now ! ...
Main Building only has a Few Left !








						Monroe EXPO Bldg. has only 10 /91 swap spaces left' | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

As of tonight we have 10 swap spaces left out of 91 spaces in the main EXPO Bldg. where the show bikes are located  Bldgs "E" & "F" have 23 spaces each. Bldg. "E" has 23 spaces available & Bldg. "F" has only 7 spaces left.  Call us if you want to put a hold on a swap space.  248-642-6639  Paul &...




					thecabe.com
				











						Monroe Ann Arbor Vendor Registration Info 5/1/22 | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Over the weekend we sent out the Monroe Vendor information emails to all the vendor's from the 2019 show.  Attached are the Vendor registration forms, Vendor instructions 40th Anniv. hat  and swap space layouts.  Red areas on Fairgrounds layout are outdoor swap spaces.  ann-arbor-bikeshow.com...




					thecabe.com


----------



## koolbikes

Local Hotel / Motel Rooms Available​​*Monroe Michigan Motels*​ 
        Hollywood Motel                 1028 N. Telegraph Rd  48161            734-636-4359


        Sunset Motel                       450  N. Telegraph Rd. 48162             734-242-3448


        Days Inn                             1900 Welcome Way     48162             734-636-1984


        Econo Lodge                      6500 E. Albain Rd        48161             734-384-1500


        Quality Inn                          1225 N. Dixie Hwy.      48162              734-242-6000


        Americas Best Value Inn    1885 Welcome Way    48162             734-289-1080


----------



## koolbikes

The Monroe County Fairgrounds is approximately 5 miles from Downtown Monroe ...
Here's a list of Best Eateries in Downtown Monroe, MI.
I recommend, Public House, Tiffany's Pizza, Pete's Garage ... All Really Good Food & Beverage.
If your looking for a Great Fresh Made Sandwich Shop & Bakery ... ERIE Bread Co. is the Place.


			best eateries in downtown monroe mi - Google Search


----------



## koolbikes

Heard from Paul today ...

Big thanks to Steve Culver,  we have a new web site for the Monroe Show.  https://www.monroebikeshow.com

The Expo Bldg. and Bldg. "E" are sold out!

Paul


----------



## koolbikes

Some updated Information about attending the 2022 40th Monroe Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet !

For those that have never been to the Monroe County Fairgrounds ...

"VENDORS ONLY" !!
Saturday Early Set-up is $20.00 plus
Sunday Registration Fee.

- Entrance for "VENDORS ONLY"!! ... There Will Be Signs Posted !

From CUSTER Rd. (M-50), South on RAISINVILLE RD. 
 VENDOR ENTRANCE Will Be on the East Side (left), which is at the Back of Fairgrounds. There will be a Registration Tent with the Swap Space Lay-out and someone there to Help locate "your" Swap Space(s).

- Entrance for "SPECTATORS" SUNDAY ONLY!! ...There will be Signs Posted !!

From CUSTER Rd. (M-50), South on Fairgrounds Dr. to SPECTATOR PARKING.
There is "ONLY" one SPECTATOR ENTRANCE & EXIT into Fairgrounds, 
Spectators WILL NOT be allowed in through Vendor Entrance.


----------



## catfish

I can't wait!


----------



## ricobike

koolbikes said:


> Some updated Information about attending the 2022 40th Monroe Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet !
> 
> For those that have never been to the Monroe County Fairgrounds ...
> 
> "VENDORS ONLY" !!
> Saturday Early Set-up is $20.00 plus
> Sunday Registration Fee.
> 
> - Entrance for "VENDORS ONLY"!! ... There Will Be Signs Posted !
> 
> From CUSTER Rd. (M-50), South on RAISINVILLE RD.
> VENDOR ENTRANCE Will Be on the East Side (left), which is at the Back of Fairgrounds. There will be a Registration Tent with the Swap Space Lay-out and someone there to Help locate "your" Swap Space(s).
> 
> - Entrance for "SPECTATORS" SUNDAY ONLY!! ...There will be Signs Posted !!
> 
> From CUSTER Rd. (M-50), South on Fairgrounds Dr. to SPECTATOR PARKING.
> There is "ONLY" one SPECTATOR ENTRANCE & EXIT into Fairgrounds,
> Spectators WILL NOT be allowed in through Vendor Entrance.



A picture might help.  Does this look correct?  If not let me know and I'll remove or change.


----------



## detroitbike

From afar


----------



## detroitbike

Main bldg


----------



## koolbikes

ricobike said:


> A picture might help.  Does this look correct?  If not let me know and I'll remove or change.
> 
> View attachment 1593532



*Also, Please Note... If your Swap Space is in the EXPO Building, there is a EXPO VENDOR PARKING LOT, Parking Lot "C".

You have the SPECTATOR / Public Entrance right,(GATE "AA") but the VENDOR Entrance is a little further down the road on the LEFT, (GATE "E")... Photo Posted.
There Are NO Other Entrances that will be Open!


----------



## ricobike

koolbikes said:


> You have the SPECTATOR / Public Entrance right, GATE "AA" but the VENDOR Entrance is a little further down the road on the LEFT, GATE "E"... Photo Posted.
> 
> View attachment 1593624




Got it.  Updated just in case it helps someone.


----------



## koolbikes

I'm hoping by now that everyone knows this is going to be the 40th Anniversary of the Show & Swap Meet but in an even Bigger and Improved "NEW Location" ! ... This being said, we are hoping that there will be a Big Turn-out of SHOW BICYCLES this year ! ... The Main EXPO Building will have plenty of space for those planning to Show that special bicycle. Bring Them Out and be the winners of the 40th Anniversary Show ! ... Photos will be posted on the New Monroe Classic Bike Web page too !

- First and foremost are the Show bikes. Typically, 50 to 75 bicycles are entered into twelve categories and the public votes for its favorites. Awards are presented to the first place winners in such categories as Best Unrestored, Best Lady’s, Best Motorized Bike, Best Early Classic, Best Custom Classic, Best BMX, Best Tricycle and the Best Bike of each decade 1930 through 1970.

Show bikes inside main entrance to EXPO building include everything from 1800's high wheelers to Classic Balloon tire bicycles to 1960s-70s BMX bikes and vintage racers. ($5. for each bike entered).

- Next is the “Classic Bike of the Year Award”. This is a judged event, which focuses on some of the finest, rarest and most sought after bicycles in the bicycle collecting hobby. All of these bicycles are from private collections and are seldom seen outside of museums or auctions. The winner will be crowned “Classic Bike of the Year 2022”.

"CLASSIC BIKE OF THE YEAR" AWARD ($10 entry fee) Best Restored $250, Best Preserved $250, Runner ups $150 each.


----------



## koolbikes

We'll be at the Monroe County Fairgrounds this Sunday April 10, 2022 for the Monroe Auto Swap Meet & Car Show promoting the Monroe Classic Bicycle Show & Swap. For anyone that may be attending, stop on by and say, Hi !





						Home | Monroe Swap Meet
					






					monroeautoswapmeet.net
				



You never know what shows-up at the Auto Swap, always some good finds and even some bicycle stuff too !


----------



## koolbikes

Great turnout, Great Weather 55 & full sun today at Monroe Fairgrounds Auto Swap, Paul Kleppert with his display, handing out fliers for the Monroe Fairgrounds Bike Show & Swap May 1, 2022.
A lot of Vendors showed up to look at the grounds layout and get a good look at where their swap space is located. Lots of good response.
Few photos of bicycles that were "for sale".  Just 3 more weeks !


----------



## koolbikes

Less than two weeks to the "BIG Bicycle Show & Swap Meet"
Just a note that there is ALWAYS outside Vendor Swap Spaces Available the "Day of the Event".
This Event will be held whatever the weather brings us, Hoping for Great Weather!








						Swap Meet | Monroe Bicycle Show | Monroe
					

The nation's biggest, oldest and best Classic bicycle swap meet and show. Over 10,000 bikes on display. Over 275 vintage and collectable bicycle vendors in 2019. Monroebikeshow.com




					www.monroebikeshow.com


----------



## drglinski

No minibikes allowed at this I hope


----------



## 100bikes

Loaded the truck today with hundreds of smalls, tools, parts and ???
Lots of fenders, saddles, wheels and even some books.
Will be at both ML and Monroe.
Displaying outside.
Hope to see you there.
rusty


----------



## koolbikes

*NOTE
Just a reminder ...
*Early VENDOR set-up on Saturday April 30, for a flat $20 fee for insurance coverage. 
VENDOR GATE on S. Raisinville Rd. will open on Saturday  :  1pm-7pm

Sunday May 1, the day of Show / VENDOR Swap Gate opens at 6:45 am.
Spectator Public Gate Entrance Opens at 8:00 am.*


----------



## johnboy

What exactly do you mean by the "Swap Gate" ? Are you referring to the Public Entrance ? If so, I want to plan on arriving no later than 6:30 so I can be one of the first ones in. I know the flyer says the hours of the event are from 8 to 3. I just want to know how to time my early morning drive . Thank you.


----------



## bikebozo

People line up , 24 hours in advance , if it is like the Ole days


----------



## New Mexico Brant

bikebozo said:


> People line up , 24 hours in advance , if it is like the Ole days



Walter are you coming up?  It is going to be good one!


----------



## bikebozo

I am expecting to be up there , thanks


----------



## koolbikes

johnboy said:


> What exactly do you mean by the "Swap Gate" ? Are you referring to the Public Entrance ? If so, I want to plan on arriving no later than 6:30 so I can be one of the first ones in. I know the flyer says the hours of the event are from 8 to 3. I just want to know how to time my early morning drive . Thank you.



Spectator Public Entrance Gate Opens at 8 am


----------



## koolbikes

bikebozo said:


> People line up , 24 hours in advance , if it is like the Ole days



Well, it won't be so much like the Ole days because a majority of VENDORS are setting up on Saturday for the extra $20.00, this way it gives you some time to shop and be ready to Swap at 8:00 am Sunday.


----------



## koolbikes

Today at Monroe Fairgrounds, we set-up Expo Building Vendor Swap Spaces and put up perimeter for Classic and Show Bicycles. 
Field and Buildings are well marked for access to the Swap Vendor Spaces.
Photo of Mark Grobbel working hard and Paul Kleppert with Nick Avina who will be taking over the Monroe Bicycle Event next year 2023. 
If you see Paul & Annie Kleppert, please thank them for all their years of dedication of this event.


----------



## drglinski

Looking good.  Looking forward to the show.


----------

